# treiber gesucht



## michaelniemand (19. Oktober 2003)

hallo an alle

habe ein problem ich habe einen etwas älteren scanner von boeder (artiscan 4800) und benötige dafür den treiber und die scanner software war schon bei boeder.it habe mir da den treiber runtergeladen aber der funktioniert nicht vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen was ich machen muß oder ob es einen treiber von einer anderen firma für diesen scanner gibt manchmal kommt es ja vor das auch treiber von anderen firmen klappen

danke 

gruß michael


----------



## fluessig (19. Oktober 2003)

Die Frage ist welches Betriebssystem du benutzt. Windows XP liefert leider gar keine Treiber für boeder, was deiner Vermutung zugute kommt, dass auch ein Treiber eines anderen Herstellers funktionieren könnte (baugleiche Geräte kenn ich leider nicht)
Ansonsten sollten die Treiber von der Seite schon mit Win9X funktionieren. Linux  hat wahrscheinlich auch einen Treiber für diesen Drucker.


----------

